# Clear 7up Bottle



## KristenClttr (Aug 7, 2018)

*Clear 7up Soda Bottle*

Found this bottle in the woods in our backyard. Searched everywhere for it, and can only find green 7up bottles.. 

Its a clear 6 1/2 ounce bottle, with “7up bottling co. Charleroi, PA” & “Registered contents 6 1/2 FL OZ” It also has just a “P” on the bottom. We’ve just recently found on the neck of the bottle a “T” on one side and “58” on the other. 


That’s basically all I know. I looked up the 7up bottling co. In Charleroi, PA to find that it was open for like 15 years or so, from 1947. All the bottles I have found in my search are green & look nothing like this one. Just trying to get more information on it.. Thanks!!

***We didn’t clean the bottle all the way, just enough to read it.  Will finish cleaning it here shortly***​


----------



## RCO (Aug 7, 2018)

there is clear 7 up bottles like yours , I have seen some others before . they were used in parts of the US by various bottlers , not sure if they contained 7 up or not , perhaps another drink instead ? 

not sure about value but not likely more than $20 depending on how common it is or not


----------



## KristenClttr (Aug 7, 2018)

Do you know where we can find even pictures of similar bottles? I’m really quite curious about it.


----------



## RCO (Aug 7, 2018)

this bottle is similar in the sense its clear and for a local 7 up bottling company , its from Minnesota but is similar to yours , there were bottles marked 7 up bottling and not green like the normal seven u bottles .

there is also many bottles for coca cola like this that don't look like coke bottles but say coca cola bottling and were for other products , its common in the US


----------



## RCO (Aug 7, 2018)

sorry cannot get image to load will try again tomorrow


----------



## bottle-bud (Aug 8, 2018)

The actual 7 Up product would not have been bottled in the bottle you have, but rather one like in the photo I attached.
I agree with RCO in saying another flavor of soda would have been bottled by the 7 Up Bottling Co of Charleroi in your bottle.
A very nice looking bottle indeed!


----------



## RCO (Aug 8, 2018)

here is the picture of the bottle I saw online a few years ago


----------



## KristenClttr (Aug 8, 2018)

We know that the bottle was most likely a different soft drink from the 7up bottling company. We did some research & other people are doing research. We even talked to Charleroi’s historical society. For which they only know that it was from Charleroi. And obviously we could figure that out..


----------



## RCO (Aug 8, 2018)

KristenClttr said:


> We know that the bottle was most likely a different soft drink from the 7up bottling company. We did some research & other people are doing research. We even talked to Charleroi’s historical society. For which they only know that it was from Charleroi. And obviously we could figure that out..



local historical societies or museums usually don't know a lot about a specific bottle , there generally not experts on the subject . your best bet might be to find a local collector of soda bottles 


I agree it was not for 7 up but likely another product the local bottlers made , could of had there own orange drink as an example


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 8, 2018)

I also agree with RCO & bottle-bud. I probably did not contain '7up' but a flavor soda. Very cool bottle. With the 7up slanted logo even embossed on it.


----------

